# 20.4.6a-RC1 speculation?



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Why Not. Go ahead. I can't see any difference.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It was already covered by Margret. RC1 was to address a TA related issue for Cox, Santa Barbara. TiVo users there were getting reboot loops with non RC1 version.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

moyekj said:


> It was already covered by Margret. RC1 was to address a TA related issue for Cox, Santa Barbara. TiVo users there were getting reboot loops with non RC1 version.


Thanks. TA issues aren't my problem yet. I guess I should be prepared though, now that my TiVo is ready.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Just noticed my Roamio Pro was Pending Restart, I was already at 20.4.6, installing now...

That was fast, now at 20.4.6a.RC1, same as the Premiere release.

They at least could have fixed the TiVo start-up video.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Just noticed my Roamio Pro was Pending Restart, I was already at 20.4.6, installing now...
> 
> That was fast, now at 20.4.6a.RC1, same as the Premiere release.
> 
> They at least could have fixed the TiVo start-up video.


Awesome timing on reporting this. I already had wireshark capturing all my TiVo communications through port-mirroring, and was able to capture some elusive packets to help me better understand how/when a TiVo is made aware of an update.

It turns out a TiVo is told on the call before the call that actually downloads the update, that it needs to download it on that next call, or throw a tantrum and deny any further guide data, until the update is both downloaded and installed. This places knowledge of the update at least 12 hours earlier than I had expected, on a TiVo left to make its calls on schedule.

Wiresharking is a lot like fishing... If only I had some beer...

Don't ask what I'm up to. I'll just say that I've gone fishing.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe they can fix the folder sorting in RC2...


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

My OTA-only 4-tuner Roamio got 20.4.6a.RC1 this afternoon. I am not on any priority update list, so this must be a general release. My 2-tuner Premiere is still on 20.4.5c.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

L David Matheny said:


> My OTA-only 4-tuner Roamio got 20.4.6a.RC1 this afternoon. I am not on any priority update list, so this must be a general release. My 2-tuner Premiere is still on 20.4.5c.


The originating notification sent to make mine aware the update should download upon the next scheduled service connection, happened at least 12 hours before the first reported sighting. It does seem to have gone straight to mass-rollout, since I wasn't on priority, and got .6 in the general rollout.

If you are savvy enough to run a wireshark capture, which would also require having a switch that can be set to mirror ports (or an old-school hub that has no switching functions), I'd love to see your TiVo-related networking packets, if willing to create, and share them.

There are a few projects I'm collaborating with others on, outside the forum. They are all legal/legit, but some might misconstrue their intended purposes.

Besides possibly being able to resolve your situation, the data could help bring about some new power tools for TiVo use.

If anybody else is stuck on 20.4.5c (or earlier), you are also invited. Those who know how to run a filtered wireshark capture already, would be the best candidates/participants, to help all to better understand the workings of TiVos, since the relocation of the OS to flash, and the relocation of many databases & repositories to the cloud, as opposed to locally stored. It should also help better understand the Premieres, as to how they currently operate.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

nooneuknow said:


> Besides possibly being able to resolve your situation, the data could help bring about some new power tools for TiVo use.
> 
> If anybody else is stuck on 20.4.5c (or earlier), you are also invited. Those who know how to run a filtered wireshark capture already, would be the best candidates/participants, to help all to better understand the workings of TiVos, since the relocation of the OS to flash, and the relocation of many databases & repositories to the cloud, as opposed to locally stored. It should also help better understand the Premieres, as to how they currently operate.


I don't really need to "resolve" my "situation". I don't consider my Premiere "stuck on 20.4.5c" since I'm not in any hurry to see it updated to OnePass. But maybe I can read up on Wireshark this evening. What did your "originating notification" look like? How will I know when my Premiere has received that?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

As far as I can tell, 20.4.6a.RC1 is the same steaming pile 20.4.6 was. Same audio issues, etc, etc. So, the Cox issue must be the only problem addressed.


----------

